
Some thoughts on blockchain scalability and future research - Uptrenda
http://roberts.pm/thoughts_on_blockchain_scalability
======
bufferoverflow
Large blocks scale just fine. Even with today's consumer tech we can have
gigabyte blocks. It takes 0.8 seconds to transfer over a 10-gigabit
connection. Storage is cheap, 4TB drives are under $96. Modern CPUs are
incredibly fast at cryptography. And all of it is constantly getting cheaper.

And we won't need gigabyte blocks for a few years.

Then if you look at cutting edge tech, we can already do terabyte blocks.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/7jtlm6/terabyte_blocks...](https://www.reddit.com/r/btc/comments/7jtlm6/terabyte_blocks_could_be_transmitted_today/)

[http://blog.vermorel.com/journal/2017/12/17/terabyte-
blocks-...](http://blog.vermorel.com/journal/2017/12/17/terabyte-blocks-for-
bitcoin-cash.html)

